# Battlefield 3



## SonicHyuga (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm surprised there is no topic for this yet. This has got to be my favorite game.

For those who do have it, what rank are you currently at? Just about to hit Colonel 2.


----------



## Mino (Jan 12, 2012)

I play this game quite a lot as of late.  I believe I'm the same rank as you, actually.

Edit - But seriously, most of the people who play this game on the sexbox are unbelievably thick.


----------



## SonicHyuga (Jan 12, 2012)

I would play it on PC if I could, but can't unfortunately. 

The way I see it, PS3 supposedly has several issues with input lag/VOIP, but has an overall better team-play community. The 360 is a bit smoother, but is filled with horrible players.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 12, 2012)

I still don't have it. Is it actually worth the $60 for PS3? I've gotten mixed reviews.


----------



## Zex (Jan 12, 2012)

I've thought long and hard about getting it for Xbox with some leftover christmas money, but I've really been feeling burnt out on first person shooters. The fact that this one has been getting either great or terrible reviews isn't helping my decision either. I cant decide to just wait it out for the new and improved FPS's that are bound to come in 2012,taking a break from the genre, or buying it and taking the risk.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jan 25, 2012)

I love the game for the Xbox so far, infact playing it right now. Me and you should play some time


----------



## Mino (Jan 29, 2012)

Zex said:


> I've thought long and hard about getting it for Xbox with some leftover christmas money, but I've really been feeling burnt out on first person shooters. The fact that this one has been getting either great or terrible reviews isn't helping my decision either. I cant decide to just wait it out for the new and improved FPS's that are bound to come in 2012,taking a break from the genre, or buying it and taking the risk.



It is the best multiplayer FPS to date, in my opinion.


----------



## bandger (Feb 2, 2012)

I had a choice between this or Modern Warfare and I chose MW but lately i've been so annoyed with that that i kind of wish i chose Battlefield instead!


----------



## Phil (Feb 9, 2012)

Battlefield 3 is a very good game. I have it on the PS3 been playing it for a while now.


----------



## bingabongchong (May 5, 2012)

......


----------



## susonjoy (Aug 3, 2012)

Battlefield 3 game is one of my favorite game which is very interesting game, I am really having an exciting experience while playing this game. This game is really addictive, immersive and amazing game.


----------



## xnancyxkillzx (Sep 27, 2013)

I absolutely love battlefield 3. I cant wait to download battlefield 4 beta coming out in less than a week.
I am level Colonel 69 about to hit 70.
Im glad I found a thread talking about battlefield <3


----------



## Hartech (Sep 27, 2013)

xnancyxkillzx said:


> I absolutely love battlefield 3. I cant wait to download battlefield 4 beta coming out in less than a week.
> I am level Colonel 69 about to hit 70.
> Im glad I found a thread talking about battlefield <3




I am really excited for battlefield 4 too! I love that they are bringing commander mode back and squad upgrades! My all time favorite game is battlefield 2142 (it really launched my gaming into what it is today) and battlefield 4 looks to be very promising! 

I can't wait for the beta next week! 5 days right? Think they will let us pre-load it?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 27, 2013)

I hate this game. My dad plays it all the freakin time and he plays it real loud and the TV is right outside my room.


----------



## xnancyxkillzx (Sep 28, 2013)

Hartech said:


> I am really excited for battlefield 4 too! I love that they are bringing commander mode back and squad upgrades! My all time favorite game is battlefield 2142 (it really launched my gaming into what it is today) and battlefield 4 looks to be very promising!
> 
> I can't wait for the beta next week! 5 days right? Think they will let us pre-load it?


Who knows but i cant wait!


----------



## Hartech (Sep 28, 2013)

Do we know how many maps will be in the beta? I think I heard somewhere that it will be just the siege of shanghai


----------



## xnancyxkillzx (Sep 29, 2013)

Im pretty sure there will only be 1 map sadly. =/


----------



## Hartech (Sep 29, 2013)

Eh that's fine wouldn't want to get too burned out on it. I will be playing it quite a bit >_>


----------



## xnancyxkillzx (Sep 30, 2013)

Same here.


----------



## Cass (Oct 11, 2013)

There's only one map in the beta but there's two game modes to choose from (I believe they're adding a third, but not sure? It's called Obliteration, it might be for only PC players?)

I <3 BF3

Honestly, I can't remember my rank, I'm colonel though, somewhere up there haha.


----------



## Hartech (Oct 11, 2013)

Mmhmm I have been playing it most of the week! I haven't given obliteration a try yet...might do that this afternoon


----------

